# Hi to all in the marbella,mijas,malaga area



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,
I'm due to be moving to the above areas from the end of october/start november (will decide exactly where when viewed the apartments and areas)
Just checking to see if there are people already living in the areas, with either pointers for some one moving there, things to do and groups or places that fellow expats live for me to find when out there.
my office is based in marbella but i simply want to be between marbella and malaga as am taking my car so will be mobile
until my spanish improves i think it will be vital for me to be around fellow brits or english speakers and others that can help out with the do's and dont's.
thanks in advance and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> Hi,
> I'm due to be moving to the above areas from the end of october/start november (will decide exactly where when viewed the apartments and areas)
> Just checking to see if there are people already living in the areas, with either pointers for some one moving there, things to do and groups or places that fellow expats live for me to find when out there.
> my office is based in marbella but i simply want to be between marbella and malaga as am taking my car so will be mobile
> ...


Hi there!
We are based in Mijas, and have lived here for just over a year. Welcome to the forum, and I hope your move here works out.

What are you going to be doing for work in Marbella?? It's good to hear of someone who has found employment before they arrive here!

Lynn
xx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> There are masses of clubs - from curry to hill-walking, BNI to British Legion and Swedish to Spanish ....with everything in between. Many are in Sur (online) (Avoid the "other"clubs !!)
> 
> I will be there from next week and if you want an invite to 4Networking, BNI or whatever just give me a shout. There is a monthly tweetup in Marbella which is turning into quite a big part of the calendar.
> 
> Next month there is the Marbella Awards if you have a tux and want some glam.


thanks so much. any invitation to any networking events would be very helpful for me as i'll be out there on my own to start. i wont be taking a tux with me as i am initially in spain until 17december as will return to london for xmas but when come back out in the new year will be bringing more with me. but who knows, nearer the time i may bug you for an invite if can fit it in to my calender and find a tux to hire


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> Hi there!
> We are based in Mijas, and have lived here for just over a year. Welcome to the forum, and I hope your move here works out.
> 
> What are you going to be doing for work in Marbella?? It's good to hear of someone who has found employment before they arrive here!
> ...


Hi Lynn, thanks for your response.
I am Financial Consultant. I'm Heading out to work for an International Consultancy that Service expats and high net worth professionals around the globe. I chose to work in marbella as i have been on holiday there many times before and love the area and especially the weather!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> Hi Lynn, thanks for your response.
> I am Financial Consultant. I'm Heading out to work for an International Consultancy that Service expats and high net worth professionals around the globe. I chose to work in marbella as i have been on holiday there many times before and love the area and especially the weather!!



Yes, the weather is fantastic most of the time.... (Don't remind us all of last winter tho....!) I would think you would need to get out and about to meet potential clients in your line of work. Do you play golf? That would undoubtedly open opportunities for you... Have you any children??? Again, the school parent network might open doors for you. 
Whilst this area has undoubtedly been hit by the economic downturn in a big way, I suspect there are still plenty of people around the Marbella area who have been able to ride the storm...


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> Yes, the weather is fantastic most of the time.... (Don't remind us all of last winter tho....!) I would think you would need to get out and about to meet potential clients in your line of work. Do you play golf? That would undoubtedly open opportunities for you... Have you any children??? Again, the school parent network might open doors for you.
> Whilst this area has undoubtedly been hit by the economic downturn in a big way, I suspect there are still plenty of people around the Marbella area who have been able to ride the storm...


I'm fortunate enough to be working for a large consultancy with a client base in excess of 50,000 worldwide so thankfully i wont need to be bugging people for referrals. anyone that i can help i will try to assist, even if its just advice.
my main priority is for me to help settle in and try and see if i can find some work for my girlfriend so she can join me sooner rather than later.
we dont have children but i do love golf (shame i'm no good at it!)
so i'm really just keen to find like minded people to socialise with in my time off.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> I'm fortunate enough to be working for a large consultancy with a client base in excess of 50,000 worldwide so thankfully i wont need to be bugging people for referrals. anyone that i can help i will try to assist, even if its just advice.
> my main priority is for me to help settle in and try and see if i can find some work for my girlfriend so she can join me sooner rather than later.
> we dont have children but i do love golf (shame i'm no good at it!)
> so i'm really just keen to find like minded people to socialise with in my time off.


I have a feeling your golf will improve once you are based here - certainly has for my hubby and two boys! I'm sure they would link up for a round of golf with you once you're here


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> I have a feeling your golf will improve once you are based here - certainly has for my hubby and two boys! I'm sure they would link up for a round of golf with you once you're here


thanks for offering. i'll definately take you up on that. i'll try and spend as much time on the driving range up until i leave and while out there so i dont spend too much time in the tree's looking for my golf balls!


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Ok, let's speak when you are here. Reading below you are in the Financial Services market. I am sure I can intro you to a lot of others in that profession.
> 
> Yes, there's no problems hiring "the gear" here.


thanks a lot for your time and help/advice so far. i'll definately be in touch if not before i leave then as soon as i hit the mijas area. its great to see so many people offering to help. it has put my mind more at ease about turning up with out knowing anyone as it was a big concern of mine


----------

